# HDMI macht Bildschirm heller



## MAPster7 (6. Februar 2016)

Hey,
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Philips 273V5 LCD-Monitor gekauft. Leider hat dieser geflackert und nach kurzer Google-suche habe ich herausgefunden, dass es am Netzteil meines Laptops (!) hängt. Was genau sich da nicht verträgt habe ich nicht verstanden, die Lösung war jedoch sich ein gut abgeschirmtes Kabel zu organisieren. 
Also bin ich von VGA zu HDMI gewechselt und habe mir hier ein hama "High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet" geholt. Das Kabel selbst soll gut abgeschirmt sein und tatsächlich - das Flimmern war weg ! Allerdings war plötzlich das ganze Bild extrem hell. 
Hier also mein Problem:
Das neue hama HDMI Kabel (für das ich immerhin 30€ hingeblättert hab) macht meinen ganzen Bildschirm heller, jedoch nur die von Laptop zum externen Monitor übertragenen Bilder. Das Overlay (wenn man etwa Helligkeit oder Kontrast einstellt) ist tiefschwarz. Ich habe mal ein Bild gemacht, damit ihr versteht, was ich meine (im Anhang). Dazu: Die "schwarzen" Balken um den Desktophintergrund sollten genauso schwarz sein wie die Benutzeroberfläche des Monitors !

Bereits versucht:
- VGA hatte das Problem nicht ! (dafür das Flackern wenn der Laptop am Netz hing)
- Am Netzteil liegt es nicht. Der Monitor ist sowohl im Batteriebetrieb als auch im Netzbetrieb zu hell (damit mein ich hauptsächlich das schwarz)
- In den Monitoreinstellungen habe ich nichts zu Schwarzwerten gefunden

Daten:
- Monitor Philips 273V
- OS: Win10 64bit
- Laptop: Medion Erazer
- Graka: Nvidia Geforce GTX 770M
- HDMI-Kabel: hama High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet

Hat Jemand eine Idee ? Könnte das Kabel defekt sein ? (Immerhin neu gekauft...)


----------



## MAPster7 (7. Februar 2016)

Hey,
Falls Jemand anderes dieses Problem hat und hier drauf stößt: Ich habe es nach langer Suche gelöst.
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein weiß ich nicht was ich gemacht habe, aber ich habe mir folgendes durchgelesen:
Reportage | Der korrekte Signalpegel: Warum behandelt nVidia per HDMI angeschlossene Monitore als Fernseher?
Viel Glück 

(Problem gelöst)


----------



## HisN (7. Februar 2016)

MAPster7 schrieb:


> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein weiß ich nicht was ich gemacht habe






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast den Klicker unten rechts betätigt.
HDMI ist nun mal Wohnzimmer-Technik.


----------



## MAPster7 (7. Februar 2016)

Den Klicker hatte ich nicht betätigt, habe ich aber mal gemacht und er bringt auch den gewünschten Effekt  (und da weiß ich, wo ich was einstellen muss). Aber jetzt habe ich ein anderes Problem... Die Schwarzwerte sind kaum noch voneinander zu unterscheiden. Hab schon an der Helligkeit, am Kontrast und am Gamma gespielt. Gucke mir gerade das Gothic 3 LP von Hand of Blood an und kann in den dunklen Bereichen quasi nichts erkennen...
Gibt es dafür ne Lösung oder soll ich das HDMI einfach gegen ein DVI austauschen ?
MfG

//edit
Das ging schneller. Muss in meiner Wut über das HDMI-Kabel in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung die Video-Helligkeit geändert haben. Von 20 auf 50% hoch und alles passt !
Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------

